# Honestly , would you have married your partner at first sight if it was offered?



## AmspHillips

Based on the TV married at first sight


----------



## D0nnivain

No. But I was fully prepared to jump him practically right then & there. I was actually looking for a fling with a handsome "player." Instead I met the most steadfast reliable person I know.


----------



## Julie's Husband

Yup, but I was too shy to get that close for quite a while.


----------



## Married but Happy

No, I wouldn't make such a decision under any circumstances (aside from being the last couple left on earth, and even then ...). I might make an instant decision to date or have sex (and have done that), but marriage is too fraught to do it lightly.


----------



## TexasMom1216

I would never watch a reality television show. That's my answer to that. 😂 😋 😏


----------



## Mr.Married

8th grade is a bit early


----------



## frusdil

No because to marry anyone at first sight is silly, lol.

Would I marry him again now knowing him as I do? Hell yes!


----------



## ConanHub

In reality, yes. My case was kinda weird though.

I knew at first sight that Mrs. Conan was the "one".

Getting hit by lightning, feeling universal gravity shift radically and hearing God whisper in my ear " That's her", were pretty convincing.

31+ years and wishing I had eternity.


----------



## ElOtro

I have no partner since some years ago.
But about my past long term relationships, each one.

With my first one and then wife, well no.
Not at first sight, neither at the last one with some decades in between.

My 2nd LTR was a good one for most of our time together.
But cos of same reasons we both knew we had no further future, no.

On the woman that was the love of my life all over my mature years and while she was alive...
Definetly yes.


----------



## Personal

No.


----------



## Rus47

I met my wife when I was16, she was extremely attractive. Got up the courage to ask her out a month after meeting her, astounded that someone else hadn't already started dating her. We have been together since our first date, started talking seriously about marriage six months after the first date. So I guess technically the answer to the question would be an enthusiastic YES!


----------



## ConanHub

Rus47 said:


> I met my wife when I was16, she was extremely attractive. Got up the courage to ask her out a month after meeting her, astounded that someone else hadn't already started dating her. We have been together since our first date, started talking seriously about marriage six months after the first date. So I guess technically the answer to the question would be an enthusiastic YES!


Great origin story mate!


----------



## Young at Heart

*Honestly , would you have married your partner at first sight if it was offered?*

I vividly remember when I met the woman I ended up marrying. I drove her home. Her mom, invited me to have dinner with her family. I politely refused and said I had to go back to my college house to work on a report. Actually, I was hurrying home to go out on a second date with a really hot blonde on a very romantic evening boat ride. 

It took several years of off and on dating before we decided to marry. I also had some serious talks with her about how important B.J.s were to me. She informed me that was too intimate prior to marriage, but her love for me would grow after marriage and that would allow her do to anything? We all know that never happened, but still we found other things that made each other happy and loved.

So would I have wanted to marry her at first sight? Absolutely not. There was a lot we each needed to learn about ourselves and life. Still marrying her was the right thing. The happiest moment of my entire life was just after the wedding ceremony, when we were husband and wife, one flesh. I have never been that happy as that moment.

P.S. We have had our ups and downs, but have been married over 51 years.


----------



## Melinda82

No, we were just teenagers. It took a lot of flirting before we even started dating and a lot of dating before I fell in love. Once I was in love--I was ready for marriage. That was almost a year after our "first sight."


----------



## Tdbo

No, and it had nothing to do with her.
I was just coming off a breakup after a 2 year relationship. It ended rather ugly, in the midst of planning a wedding.
She was very patient and really took a chance, since she was the proverbial "Rebound" girl.
However 30 years later (and married for 28 of those, ) we are still together, stronger than ever.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

I'm thinking yes. I was happily single and successful, fortunate in many ways, dated a lot, lived with women already, then came Mrs. Ragnar and 2 or three months later we were married. 38 yrs now.


----------



## TexasMom1216

We started dating and were mostly living together in a month. It was a few years before we married, I was hesitant to get married but he really wanted a child and I wasn’t going to do that without being married. So I kinda did, we were committed very early.


----------



## Divinely Favored

ConanHub said:


> In reality, yes. My case was kinda weird though.
> 
> I knew at first sight that Mrs. Conan was the "one".
> 
> Getting hit by lightning, feeling universal gravity shift radically and hearing God whisper in my ear " That's her", were pretty convincing.
> 
> 31+ years and wishing I had eternity.


Yep. I was smitten from 1st sight, about 3 weeks before meeting. Quit clubbing and other women were no longer of interest to me and I had not even met her yet. She was a georgeous 5'03" brunette with baby blues and a body of a Playboy Centerfold.

My mom even said something was different in me, I had cleaned my house and redecorated. I was getting the Bachelor pad, er.. nest in order for display. Had not even met her yet and I knew the girl I wanted to marry.

I was a park ranger at local lake. 1st time I met her, I showed her where her parents were camped. OMG she was wearing short belly shirt and Daisy Dukes, I was trying not to be a purv with staring.😏😳

Came back later and talked with her short time and she left, talked to her parents another hour. When I left, her dad told her mom, that boy is gonna be your son-in-law. They told us that at the wedding.

I thought she was 3 pts above me in SMV at least. I would have sworn that was her in 1996 Playboys Girls of the Big 12-Ohio State Univ. Her twin I tell you! I was just an average big ole country boy. She said she thought I was hot, 6'05" blue eyes in uniform. I'll take it!

Started dating August 1996, moved in with me Nov 1996, engaged Feb 97, married May 97.


----------



## Rob_1

No, never did or would.


----------



## sideways

Young at Heart said:


> *Honestly , would you have married your partner at first sight if it was offered?*
> 
> I vividly remember when I met the woman I ended up marrying. I drove her home. Her mom, invited me to have dinner with her family. I politely refused and said I had to go back to my college house to work on a report. Actually, I was hurrying home to go out on a second date with a really hot blonde on a very romantic evening boat ride.
> 
> It took several years of off and on dating before we decided to marry. I also had some serious talks with her about how important B.J.s were to me. She informed me that was too intimate prior to marriage, but her love for me would grow after marriage and that would allow her do to anything? We all know that never happened, but still we found other things that made each other happy and loved.
> 
> So would I have wanted to marry her at first sight? Absolutely not. There was a lot we each needed to learn about ourselves and life. Still marrying her was the right thing. The happiest moment of my entire life was just after the wedding ceremony, when we were husband and wife, one flesh. I have never been that happy as that moment.
> 
> P.S. We have had our ups and downs, but have been married over 51 years.


"Been married over 51 years".

That is a HUGE accomplishment!!👏


----------



## BigDaddyNY

Not at first site, I was only 16. However, I have a written record in notes I gave to her from about 3 months into our relationship where I told her she would be my wife someday. I knew she was the one. 2 years later we were engage and 6 months after that we were married. 32 years later we are still very happily married.


----------



## Divinely Favored

Probably. I was smitten at first sight. I had seen her but not met. I started cleaning and redecorating my house after I saw her. Other girls and going clubbing lost their appeal to me after I saw her.


----------



## karole

ABSOLUTELY!!!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Same. Now, past 38 yrs M.


----------



## Timothy Love

No, I think it's very risky


----------



## BootsAndJeans

Well, she was 16 so not legal to get married. I was 18. Plus, it would have been weird and interrupted the family reunion, where I met her.....


Joking about reunion.....


----------



## Griswold

Yes! Within 3 minutes of seeing her and talking to her. Of course it took years in the friendzone and more boyfriends in that span than I would have preferred  But eventually she saw the light. 34 years later - no regrets.


----------



## ConanHub

Griswold said:


> Yes! Within 3 minutes of seeing her and talking to her. Of course it took years in the friendzone and more boyfriends in that span than I would have preferred  But eventually she saw the light. 34 years later - no regrets.


This is an interesting story. Did you have girlfriends during that time?


----------



## aine

been married 30 yrs , last 8 unhappily. First sight marriage, NO!


----------



## Griswold

ConanHub said:


> This is an interesting story. Did you have girlfriends during that time?


Ha! Yes I did. fewer girlfriends than she had boyfriends (drat!  ) Looking back, I suppose we carried on a 7 year emotional affair as we were inseparable when she came home. She went to college and continued to live out of state but visited often. We were 100% platonic and never so much as kissed. I knew about her boyfriends and she knew about my girlfriends. It was odd. But it all worked out. We broke up with our respective SO's at the same time one year and decided it was time. We never looked back.


----------



## ConanHub

Griswold said:


> Ha! Yes I did. fewer girlfriends than she had boyfriends (drat!  ) Looking back, I suppose we carried on a 7 year emotional affair as we were inseparable when she came home. She went to college and continued to live out of state but visited often. We were 100% platonic and never so much as kissed. I knew about her boyfriends and she knew about my girlfriends. It was odd. But it all worked out. We broke up with our respective SO's at the same time one year and decided it was time. We never looked back.


Hahahaha! Cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## heartsbeating

Nope, as I wouldn't marry anyone at first sight.

And, I couldn't think of anything worse than being on a reality show (or TV, or going viral, or whatever the crazy kids do these days). However, I'll gladly consume and share the popcorn.


----------



## As'laDain

I got married on a whim, so yes, I guess I would.


----------



## TooOld

I first met my future wife while in college. I worked in a lab that all business majors needed to attend in order to complete their projects. I first met her in the lab and I didn't like her much, in fact when she needed help, I asked someone else to help her. I graduated a year ahead of her. Flash forward a couple of years post graduation. We both went to work for the same international professional services firm and one day she showed up on the same client as I had been working with for a several years. I remembered her, but she seemed very different and frankly she was (is) very beautiful. That day as usual as a team we went to lunch. I drove that day and she ended up sitting in the back seat directly in line with my rear view mirror.

As I write this, the memory is vivid, as I looked up to check my mirror, suddenly a voice and I do mean a voice in my head said "you will marry her" as her face was framed in the mirror. I was thunderstruck. At that moment I had a couple of causal girlfriends and hadn't really thought about getting married. Yeah, some day. Over the next few weeks we got to know each other and married two years later.

Forty two years later, with two grown children, we are still in love and I think she is the still very beautiful. I think our marriage has been successful because we agree on key issues, e.g., hard work, taking our marriage vows seriously, shared interests, financial compatibility and because we have the same educational and work background she accepts and understands how hard and how much time it takes to become financially secure. Over the years we had disagreements about raising our kids and the usual day to day stuff, but the foundation got us through.

Now that we are both retired, the kids gone, we call it dating with money.

Not exactly love at first sight, but close.


----------



## Griswold

Darn, I feel like I missed out on the voice of God experience that you and Conan had. No voices. I just knew it within 3 minutes of seeing/talking to her. Odd thing is my dad always knew too. And I did not get along with dad. He was a raging alcoholic who beat my mother. I was not a fan. But he knew I was going to marry "that girl." Still pisses me off to admit he was right. Maybe the Almighty got the message in the wrong ear. But it did indeed work out very very well. So I'll suck it up and say...thanks dad.


----------



## Divinely Favored

Griswold said:


> Darn, I feel like I missed out on the voice of God experience that you and Conan had. No voices. I just knew it within 3 minutes of seeing/talking to her. Odd thing is my dad always knew too. And I did not get along with dad. He was a raging alcoholic who beat my mother. I was not a fan. But he knew I was going to marry "that girl." Still pisses me off to admit he was right. Maybe the Almighty got the message in the wrong ear. But it did indeed work out very very well. So I'll suck it up and say...thanks dad.


1st time I ever spoke to my wife and met my wife's parents and talked with them, I was a Park Ranger and they were camping. He told my MinL , "That young man is gonna be your new SinL".

They told us that on our wedding day 8 mo later.

I know 1 st time I saw my wife at a cafe I went to, she was there with a girlfriend eating lunch. I lost any want to meet other girls of go clubbing. I searched the parks at my lake every day when working, looking for her truck and hoping to meet her. I cleaned and remodeled the bachelor pad. My mom had said something changed in me, I was not acting my normal self.


----------



## Griswold

Divinely Favored - not my thread - but thanks for posting that about your dad. You gave me a tiny glimpse of my dad acting the way a good dad should act. Hearing your story made me think of my dad in a good light for a second. Not the norm  Much appreciated.

Re: wives - yup. Every rational thought in my head says this love at first sight thing had to rubbish. But for me, it wasn't.


----------



## frenchpaddy

no


----------

